# Kings should trade Martin?



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Sacramento Bee:



> Kevin Martin is entering the third season of a five-year contract worth about $53 million.
> 
> The possibility of Sacramento trading Martin appears to be greater than ever, especially after the team's 17-win season and questions over his toughness after a lingering ankle injury.
> 
> "You definitely want (the Kings' rebuilding) to speed up," Martin told the Sacramento Bee. "You definitely don't want to be scoring 25 (points) for no reason. ... But I've still got time. I definitely want to be part of this. I'm just along for the ride.


In my opinion, Martin's trade value is so low right now that we should just keep him.. Does anyone here think he should be traded?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think he needs to stay the face of the franchise. They are obviously not going anywhere anytime soon, and he seems to be ok "going along for the ride." I don't think you would get fair value anyways.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I like Kmart. They should definitely hang onto him unless they just get an offer that blows them away. I think they should wait and see how him and Tyreke work together 1st, before they make any rash decisions.... The future is bright.


----------

